# Hawaii Reviews for March 2008



## billhall (Mar 5, 2008)

Hawaii reviews for March 2008!!!


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2008)

*Kauai Beachboy, Kauai, 10/10/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Beachboy  
Reviewer:   Robert L Babcock​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai ,  01/11/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Wes & Mary Lou Bowles​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       3/01/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Cyndy Schimke​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2008)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island, 2/19/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast II 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2008)

*Kahana Villa Vacation Club, Maui, 2/16/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   James & Pat Stephenson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 12, 2008)

*Makaha Resort and Golf Club, Oahu, 2/29/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Makaha Resort and Golf Club 
Reviewer:   Rhonda Harris​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 12, 2008)

*Kona Islander Vacation Club, Big Island, 11/20/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Islander Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Linda Cimmino​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 26, 2008)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham) , Kauai,   1/12/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 26, 2008)

*Royal Sea Cliff (Wyndham), Big Island, 1/19/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Royal Sea Cliff (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bay Club, Big Island    02/28/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   Jim Lazar​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 26, 2008)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    1/26/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 29, 2008)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   02/21/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort  
Reviewer:   Dave & Sherry Styf​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 29, 2008)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 3/07/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


WorldMark Kihei 
Reviewer:   Mark Beales  -- including new pictures and a resort layout​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2008)

*Gardens at West Maui, Maui, 03/15/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Gardens at West Maui 
Reviewer:    Richard Nimtz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       7/14/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Terry Hinze--- visit 7-14-07​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2008)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  2/17/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:  Dale A. & Glenda l Brunson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2008)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy - Shell Vacation Club, Kauai, 3/11/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:   Mridula Sunderji​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

